# Could this be it for this Toro in 2015?



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, it's been 2+ weeks now with temperatures hanging at the very edge of freezing and of snow melting almost instantly upon hitting the ground in broad daylight (due to the sun heated asphalt/concrete and mild temps). So, despite a few centimeters of wet snow here and there, it's no use to even try to shovel it, as it melts all by itself in half a day. Not that anyone's complaining! 


If I were a betting man, which I am not, I'd put good money on the fact that my Toro will not blow anymore snow this season... and perhaps even this year (out here, heavy snow often times holds off till after Xmas/New Year's). It's a good thing I let her run dry by closing the fuel valve last time I blowed snow, so now she's half-ready for storage... just need to drain the tank and lube a few things!


Anyone else getting ready to store their Toro for the season?




*P.S. *Just wanted to add that it's been a fun ride and would like to thank everyone for their help on these here forums. I picked up my 1975 vintage Toro 826 for $160 in early winter, put a few bucks of parts/oil on her and she did a better job than a $200+ contractor would've this season. All in all, the machine paid for itself this year alone... and this is just the beginning! Very impressed with the quality and longevity of these old beasts...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

when November and December rolls around it will still be 2015 and your toro might see some action again. I'm looking forward to getting back on the Goldwing, taking more pic's of my adventures and documenting the revival of the super-K


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE BROTHERS have and are RESTING IN PEACE 4 THE YEAR.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Big and little red are put away for the season. Gas drained and covers on both. Ready for next season


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Good stuff 762! Glad that old tank got you through it!

Big Red is hibernating however Lil' Red is gassed-up ready for this afternoon's white-stuff here in the Hudson Valley!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have my 521 sitting in the garage waiting the possibility of having to use it today since i's snowing like crazy down here in S.C Pa.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

8" predicted here today. I don't de-winterize cars or put winter equipment away until after tax day.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it won't be long, maybe a few weeks before i use my toro again


----------



## warreng24 (Mar 8, 2015)

My 418 and 180 are currently in pieces on the floor of my garage. I'm giving the metal a new coat of paint. I think I'm done with significant snow accumulations this year. 

My Powerlite can handle anything the remainder of this season throws at me.

My 521 is also in pieces on the floor of the garage. I'm going to give it a complete overhaul. Maybe even take it to a sandblaster to do a proper paint restore...


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow, interesting to see that so many members have already put their machines away for the season. I'm kind of superstitious when it comes to that though: the moment you *think* you're out of the woods and in the clear, this is usually when Murphy's Law gets you! In essence, putting the machines away might actually attract a snow storm, as this winter's final kick in the nuts to us all... Lol! 

I seriously believe we won't be getting anymore snow out here, but I still wouldn't put the Toro away just yet. Today, the temperatures went from mild/melting earlier in the day to crazy freezing in the evening and night again... and so if it were humid & cloudy out there, we'd get a bunch of snow for sure. Yuck!

Draining the tank will be quick work if need be... for the time being, the Toro remains fueled with just the fuel valve closed!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THE BROTHERS have and are RESTING IN PEACE 4 THE YEAR.


But it snowed last night


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> But it snowed last night


 READ what I wrote in what did I doo


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

And you thought you had problems.


----------

